# The Vampire's Lament



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

It was several hundred years ago,
I chanced upon this impure, deplorable state.
Feeding upon the innocent so,
I maintain my immortal slate.

On a full-mooned night I felt the mortal
Bite that would begin my nightly plight.
The lives I've taken are countless in total,
And that I've been void of the dawn's light.

Guilt ridden I try to feed upon rats and mice,
Yet I cannot resist human plasma,
It is the only thing my appetite finds suffice.
I am the world's plagued stigmata.

Fearful of the reaper's call,
I roam the streets and feed.
Draining life and the soul's all,
My hunger is a gluttonous seed.

I was once one of you,
Not a slave to my blood lust.
A free soul, I was, it's true!
Not in the least fearful of the stake's thrust.

But I am a beast of the night,
Driven by my carnal notions.
I hide in shadows, out of sight.
Waiting upon on with lowered inhibitions.

Oh, what is this thing I've become?
This thing that to the night succumbs. . .


----------

